# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Rivulus Agilae

## Scott_sg

Here are the _Rivulus agilae_ 'Mont Joly' that Wright brought over with him. Currently they are in a small plastic tank (no idea what gallons - its about 30cm long). There is about 1cm of peat on the base, java moss, some dried banana leaf and ketapang. The water is about 6" deep. 

Anyway they seem happy and I have had them eating a little bit of frozen bloodworm. Since I figured the most important thing was to get them settled in, I have really made there tank as natural as possible, figuring that they must have had a bad week of travel and being passed around.

I didnt want to stress them more than needed so it has been the royal treatment for them. Once they are settled then I can worry about breeding them. The first goal is just to get them happy and healthy. They have coloured up nicely but I am not into the photo thing, so here are some bad pics.

The male:





The female:





Their new biotope style home:



With a bit of luck - and some wisdom  :Wink:  I will see if I can get some eggs happening soon. Any further info on them and there background would be welcome. 

Scott.

----------

